# Problem with ....green hair algae??????



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello!!!!
I have a problem with green hair algae? in my 96l (21 gallon). This algae is fixed in driftwood and Mycrosoryum Pteropus mainly.
A photo:








*Features:*
vol: 96l (80 l real)-----21 gal (18 gal real)
light: fluorescent tubes 4x18w
Eheim Ecco 2232 filter
*Water:*
ph: 6.5
kh: 6 ????????? (I dont believe it......Aquarium Pharmaceuticals test)
NO2:0
NO3: more or less 10ppm
PO4: 0.25 ppm or less
CO2 injection (more or less 30ppm.......¡¡¡¡¡¡my fish will kill me  !!!! Plants have a good health.........see my Potamogeton Gayi for example








*Fertilizing:*My tap water contains NO3 (more or less 5-7ppm). I added SO4K2 (3ppm daily) and 0.15ppm of PO4 (NO3 high in the begining-more/less 20-25ppm but they have been lowering---today 10ppm).
note: a lot of plants. Fishes: 10 tetra neon and 2 Otos.
I need your advices.
Greetins

Sorry......my english is not well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Rub, your English is a lot better than my Spanish 

I would suggest that you try and increase your Phosphates to 1-2ppm. Since you do not believe your AP KH test kits results, your CO2 levels may be lower (or higher) than you think they are. I would try to slowly increase your CO2 and keep an eye on the fish while doing so. If the fish start gasping at the surface, back off the CO2 a bit.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

i had always thought that low PO4 brought GSA, but I assume other algae could pop up as well. Do you dose PO4 at all? .25ppm is pretty low. You should be aiming to keep it between 1 and 2ppm. With as much light and co2 as you have, your plants should be consuming tons of PO4 and NO3.

Great pearling shots! *If* I ever see my plants pearl it is nothing compared to that concentration of it!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for your answers  
Mat Pat:
I will try to increase CO2 but my fishes.........uummmmmmmmmmm.....remember that I said:


> CO2 injection (more or less 30ppm.......¡¡¡¡¡¡my fish will kill me !!!!


Definitely: Incresase PO4 to 1ppm and more CO2...... or no???????
note: algae is growing............
Greetings


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I get that type as well when the plants reach the surface and are close to the light. My PO4 is 2-3ppm. It may help


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You have a good deal of light so I am sure your low PO4 levels are me main problem behind your algae. On the other hand, what you have looks alot like the algae I get with low NO3 and low CO2. how do you know the NO3 of your tap water? Is it possible thos elevels fluctuate and your water company only tells you an average number? Maybe you are low in NO3 right now? I would definately add MatPat's recommended PO4, 1-2ppm dosed per week. Also, try increasing your CO2, or double check you kH readings with a new kit. You could also test your kit against a standard by adding baking soda (NaCO3) to a gallon jug of Ro/Di water and test it. I forget hom much baking soda is needed to raise 1 gallon 1degree kH but it is on the web somewhere, that I know If increasing PO4 and Co2 do not fix th eissue in 2-3 weeks then try adding another 5ppm or so of NO3 weekly.

Hope that helps and welcome to APC! From what I see of your tank, the plants look very nice. You should enter the International Aquaplant Laout Contest here at APC. See the little red button in th etoolbar labeled "Contest" for more information


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok Dennis.....


> how do you know the NO3 of your tap water?


Well, I tested my tap water with AP NO3 test, result?= 5-7ppm. I dont believe it or not, but my water company has diferent values: 1.5 ppm NO3 ( look at this...see "Nitratos" ).
Also I tested the AP NO3 test with destilled water.....results?????= 0ppm (is normal becasuse is "not ionized water".
I have increased CO2 and PO4..........
In yesterday morning: I adedd 1ppm PO4 and 3ppm K (SO4K2). No Nitrate.
Today: NO3 is the same (more or less 10ppm) but PO4 has lowered.
¿What happen to NO3?........I cant believe that they have not lowered yet......I think that my AP NO3 test is deceiving to me.......can I throw it to the WC?????  
note: algae is growing.....  
Greetings..........................


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

****.......green hair algae is growing  , but my plants is running ok (I think). What do you think?????????. I made this photos in the evening
Greetings!!!!!!!!

Rotala Rotundifolia and sp. green









Eleocharis Accicularis









Hygrophyla Polysperma, Polysperma Rosanervig.....Heteranthera Zoosterifolia









Mycrosoryum Pteropus and Ceratophyllum Demersum









And.... my project: Glosso and Hemianthus "cuba" carpet (2 weeks planted)........and algae  in the bottom)


----------

